# Adding a Square Fire Box to 250 Gal



## randya (Sep 3, 2010)

I going to add a fire box to my old (built in 1986) 250 gal grill.  I have built them before but used 40 gal propane tanks.  I am going to make this one square using either 1/4" or 3/16" (cost will play a factor) steel.

Has anyone built a square fire box for a 250 gal that would share their design with me? Pictures and size would be nice.  If you would perfer to email me that would be great.

Thanks and have a great Labor Day weekend.

Randy


----------



## old oak smokers (Sep 8, 2010)

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/fo...e-to-finished-reverse-250-with-trailer-w-pics

I built mine on a 250 gal.  The box is 24x24x30 and cooks great


----------



## randya (Sep 11, 2010)

Thanks! I picked up my material already and will get started on it this weekend.


----------



## chef daddy (Feb 1, 2013)

Gentlemen I am new here and i am about to embark on my maiden build, i am looking for any and all assistance, i have done a lot of research but there are still a few variables i need to clarify please help


----------



## daveomak (Feb 1, 2013)

Chef Daddy said:


> Gentlemen I am new here and i am about to embark on my maiden build, i am looking for any and all assistance, i have done a lot of research but there are still a few variables i need to clarify please help


CD.... morning and welcome to the forum.....  Please stop into  " */Roll Call/*  " and introduce yourself for a proper welcome from our membership...  Also, noting your location in your profile will help us answer questions in the future.... 

About smoker builds.... Please start a new thread in the smoker build section that can be found in the forum section...  under the type of smoker you would like to build....    *http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/f/*  ...  this will help out members better answer your specific questions.....  Dave


----------

